# استشارة هامة (( تبريد مياه حوض المكيف الصحراوي بالفريون)) ؟؟؟



## joooon11 (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عندي مكيف صحراوي وارغب في تبريده بالفريون

علما بان لدي براده مياه (2 حنفية بارد) واريد ان اخذ الكمبروسر و (مشتت الحرراة) 

وكامل النظام


ولكن عندي استفسار هل انبوب الفريون البارد في نظام برادة الماء يمر بثلاجة التبخير

من خلال ابرة تبخير الفريون كما هو الحال في مكيف الفريون

والسؤال بطريقة اخرى اريد ان انقل نظام التبريد بالفريون من برادة المياه الى حوض المكيف 
الصحراوي 

فهل يكفي وضع انابيب نحاس (للتبريد) بطريقة موزعة في حوض الصحراوي 

ام لا بد من وجود (مبخر الفريون) او كما يسميه البعض الثلاجة ؟؟ 

وهل لانابيب النحاس (انابيب التبريد) طول محدد حسب طاقة الكمبروسر

وكيف اعرف ان حجم الكمبرسور يستطيع تبريد المياه بشكل جيد علما بان 

المكيف ربع حصان

ارجو الافادة فما لي الا الله ثم انتم​


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (13 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم 1احظر كمبرس تبع براده صغير ه2 احسب طول وقطر مواسير الفريزر تبع البراده3 احظر انبوب نحاس بنفس مقاس قطر انبوبه البراده 4 ولف انبوب النحاس في حوض المياه للمكييف 5ثبت الكمبرسر في الاسفل 6ثبت الشبك تحت قاعده مياه المكييف بحيث تكون ملتصقه تحت القاعده مباشره 7ركب الثيرمثتات في انبوبه خط الراجع في الانبوبه الخارجه من المياه وليس المغموره في المياه8 وصل الكهرباء 9الافضل يكون المكييف كرتون بدل القش ويكون ظلفه واحده بحيث تلف باقي المكييف بعازل حراري من (الجهتين وفوق المكييف مع الفرن او المجرى الداخل في الغرفه )​


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (14 يوليو 2011)

احذر من تفاعل مواسير الفريون النحاسية مع مياه حوض المكيف الصحراوى 
ومن ثم تكون الصدأ


----------



## joooon11 (14 يوليو 2011)

الاخ ابن عوف بارك الله فيك وكل ما ذكرت واضح

ولكن عندى سؤال هل خط انابيب النحاس الباردة تحتاج مبخر فريون (ثلاجة) كما في 

مكيفات الفريون؟؟؟


الاخ engr.freshgraduate اشكرك

وسيتم تفريغ حوض المياه بشكل دوري ودائم​


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (14 يوليو 2011)

joooon11 قال:


> الاخ ابن عوف بارك الله فيك وكل ما ذكرت واضح​
> 
> 
> ولكن عندى سؤال هل خط انابيب النحاس الباردة تحتاج مبخر فريون (ثلاجة) كما في​
> ...


اخي الكريم في البدايه احمد الله اني شاركت في الكليه قبل التخرج 2005في تنفيذ نفس المشروع داخل مباني الكليه 
قمنا بعمل المبخر (من انابيب النحاس) وليس بضروره عمل مبخر الثلاجه 
حتعمل مواسير النحاس بنفس لفتها( الدوائر كما لوكانت جديده) بنفس اللفه حتدخلها في الحوض لاكن طبعن من اللفه حتزيل الانبوبه الزايده وستبقي القطر المطلوب 
طببعن مبخر الثلاجه يصعب وضعه في داخل المكييف بسبب اني (لااريد تجميد المياه داخل الحوض) 
فقط اريد تبريده ولذالك طلبت منك فك كلر مياه صغيره واخذ الكمبرسر وباقي الملحقات لدمجها في حوض المكييف لتقوم بنفس عمليه التبريد كما لوكات في كللرالمياه لاكن اريدتبريد( حوض المكييف ) لذالك بعمل ملف التبخير من انبوب النحاس بشكل يلائم تشكيل الحوض في المكييف كما شرحت لك سابقا واي استفسار بعون الله انا جاهز وتمنياتي لك التوفيق


----------



## joooon11 (14 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم ابن عوف اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء

ووانني لاستفيد كثير الفائدة من خبرة المتخصصين امثالك

وعندي عدة اسئلة وآسف على الاطالة مقدما

1- حسب ما فمهت منك انك وضعت المبخر من الانايب النحاسية مباشرة دون عمل تشكيل لها كما في الصورة التالية????






2- هل تنصح بعمل تشكيل لملف المبخر لكي يتوزع التبريد بشكل متساوي كما في الصورة التالية???






3- هل اجد انابيب نحاسية بقطر معين ولكن بسماكة كبيرة لمنع تاثر النحاس بالاملاح؟؟؟؟

4- بسراحة مشروع التخرج جهد كبير وفكرة مميزة وعملية وهذا المشروع دليل مشاهد وملموس لما تم تعلمه في الكلية .

فهل تستطيع تزويدي بصور لمشروع التخرج

واكرر شكري لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (14 يوليو 2011)

اخي الكريم اخجلت تواضعي 1 يمكن تغييرالانبوبه بحيث تقوم (بتشكيل الانبوب بحسب الوضع المناسب) 
-_ هل اجد انابيب نحاسية بقطر معين ولكن بسماكة كبيرة لمنع تاثر النحاس بالاملاح؟؟؟؟_
اخي الكريم قم بطلي الانابيب بدهان خاص مقاوم لصداء نحن قمنا بعمل التجربه بي انبوب النحاس العادي وعملت بكفائه لحد ما اتخرجت كذالك قم بطلي حوض المياه مع العلم عمرالنحاس الافتراضي20 عام في دائره التبريد لاكن قل بعد غمرالانابيب في المياه قلت عشر سنين بعد ذالك تااكسدالانبوب لايظر (فيما اعلم) لان الطلاء الخاص بي الصداء يطيل عمر الانبوب 
فهل تستطيع تزويدي بصور لمشروع التخرج؟ 
اخي الكريم المشروع في السودان وعمل بشكل ممتاز لحد ما تخرجت عام 2006لاكن حاليا انا مقيم في المملكه العربيه السعوديه
ولم احتفظ بصورلاكن احمد الله على قوه الحفظ


----------



## ksay2k (20 أبريل 2013)

ابن عوف عبداللطيف قال:


> اخي الكريم اخجلت تواضعي 1 يمكن تغييرالانبوبه بحيث تقوم (بتشكيل الانبوب بحسب الوضع المناسب)
> -_ هل اجد انابيب نحاسية بقطر معين ولكن بسماكة كبيرة لمنع تاثر النحاس بالاملاح؟؟؟؟_
> اخي الكريم قم بطلي الانابيب بدهان خاص مقاوم لصداء نحن قمنا بعمل التجربه بي انبوب النحاس العادي وعملت بكفائه لحد ما اتخرجت كذالك قم بطلي حوض المياه مع العلم عمرالنحاس الافتراضي20 عام في دائره التبريد لاكن قل بعد غمرالانابيب في المياه قلت عشر سنين بعد ذالك تااكسدالانبوب لايظر (فيما اعلم) لان الطلاء الخاص بي الصداء يطيل عمر الانبوب
> فهل تستطيع تزويدي بصور لمشروع التخرج؟
> ...


أخي الكريم هل مازالت في السعودية وكيف التواصل معك؟


----------



## سعيد ابو شلبى (1 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------

